# Desbloqueo y liberacion de celulares



## mendo25

hola , siempre he reparado celulares , pero quiero empesar en el area de desbloqueo y liberacion de los celulares y como soy nuevo en esto no tengo nada , solo una baga idea , les agracederia muchicimo si me envian todo lo que pueden. principalmente me interesa c115 y 1100 pero no desprecio otra información 

gracias


----------



## elcuchi

www.unlockeasy.com por ejemplo. Suerte!


----------



## franskrool

como conectar un nokia 1208 al pc, ya intente con el mobyfx pero no me sirvio de mucho


----------



## Tomasito

El Nokia 1208 es un modelo demasiado nuevo, es de tecnología BB5, por lo que para liberarlo vas a necesitar una box BB5 (Salen MUY caras).


----------



## plba00

socio disculpame pero un 1208 no es un bb5 sino es un dct4 +, cualquier duda q tengas postee 
saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Para desbloquear un Motorola C261 que necesito?... tengo uno guardado que lo quiero destinar a una alarma con avisador gsm pero me dieron de baja el chip y tengo uno de otra empresa


----------



## zeta_bola_1

en su momento habia visto una forma de hacer un cable para bb5, pero no recuerdo por uqe no lo hice, supongo qeu por el miedito de sonar el fono, un nokia 5200 si mal no recuerdo


saludos


----------



## elmo2

desbloquear un Motorola C261: http://www.laneros.com/showthread.php?t=69130 

no funciona con los cell de todas las compañias asi que debes probarlo a ver si funciona con tu cell...

saludos...


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Hola amigos, les hago una pregunta, segun lo que he buscado en internet, el motorola w270, no se puede desbloquear porque es gsm no se cuanto... es verdad?? si saben como desbloquearlo, me lo darian al dato? Gracias...


----------



## elmo2

yo encontre que: 

*ODM Rocker v1.25 Motorola W270 supported !*

creo que no puedo poner links sobre ese archivo aqui, asi que vas a tener que buscarlo en google...

no tengo el archivo pues no me dedico a desbloquear celulares y me mantengo muy alejado de los celulares de esta familia wxxx...

otra cosa mas...

la mayoria de los motorola wxxx no son fabricados por motorola, sino por otra compañia para motorola, asi que las herramientas que servian para los c650, v300, v3 y L7 no funcionan... estos wxxx son plataforma "locosto"... tampoco les sirven los del c115 que son plataforma "compal"...

saludos...


----------



## plba00

socio el w270 sale por la smart clip en los compal models solo aplicar unlock. y ya esta


----------



## edjhr11

buenas, alguien sabe como desbloquear un nokia N82?


----------



## plba00

el n82 es un bb5 rapido sl2 por lo tanto tienes q desbloquearlo creandole el pm desbloqueado y reescribiendoselo ahora si la camara es de mas de 5 mgapixel hay q desconectarla para que halla una buena comunicacion.


----------



## Fiorino R

Hola, necesitaria que algun colega me daría una mano para desbloquear un Iphone 3
muchas gracias.


----------



## miguel570

Hola, soy de Argentina y necesitaría que me informaran sobre páginas para comprar códigos de liberación de celulares o links para liberar celulares.
Me dedico a la reparación de teléfonos, y quiero iniciarme en esto.
Gracias.


----------



## Electroshifo

Hola al foros soy de Cuba y quisiera empezar a cultivarme en el mundo de las telecomunicaciones y en especial las telefonias desbloqueo etc.etc 
y tengo problemas con el mio, el problema es que no me carga la camara me dice que hay otra aplicacion y me dijeron que hay que desbloquearlo es un sony ericsson w380a
Que me dicen????

Me gustaria saber como se hace!!!


----------



## Scooter

No veo que relación pueda haber con el bloqueo del operador con la aplicación de la cámara.


----------



## Electroshifo

I don´t solo paso y ya de un dia para otro dejo de funcionar que me recomiendas que sea???


----------

